# Lambo Gallardo @ My House!



## Titanboy_24 (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey guys,

The owner of the blue Gallardo stopped by my house today to pick up the prints I made for him. I know that no one could EVER get tired of looking at this car, so I thought I would share some of the pictures I took!

Enjoy,

Lucas

http://givemealook.com/ipw-web/gallery/album434

p.s. here is the link to the pictures I took of the car last month If you didn't get a chance see them.
http://givemealook.com/ipw-web/gallery/album379


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Damn the front of that car is FILTHY!


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Cool pix!! :thumbup: 

--J.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

alee said:


> Damn the front of that car is FILTHY!


At least it is not a Garage Queen! :thumbup:


----------



## Hansome Rob (Apr 20, 2005)

Yeah. I'd have to say that the Gallardo is a good looking car.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

:thumbup: 

Great style.


----------

